# Can't subscribe threads



## Azyiu (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi mods, please help if you see this post. 

For some strange reasons, I can't seem to subscribe to any new threads! I've joined or started no less than 2-3 new threads over the past couple of weeks, and I do not get any update when there is a new post in any of them; nor I find them in my "list of subscribed threads". Please help, thanks in advance. 

By the way, I made an identical post in the Feedback forum by mistake, and can't seem to delete that post.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2011)

Did you chose to subscribe to them? It's not automatic (though you may be able to edit your account settings to update that). Try manually subscribing to a thread with the Subscribe to this Thread option under Thread Tools and see if it works.

Users have never been able to delete posts/threads.


----------



## Azyiu (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks technomancer!! Then again, that's weird... I mean, I never messed with my settings, and I used to subscribe to threads automatically... anyway...


----------



## technomancer (Mar 27, 2011)

Keep in mind the entire site has been upgraded and transferred between servers a couple times, so it's possible things got flipped around during all that 

Glad I could help


----------

